# Bootcamp 4 and Drivers Download



## tekcontrol (Oct 24, 2011)

I need to install several computers with bootcamp 4 and windows 7.  But my internet connection is slow and I receive errors almost every time I try do let bootcamp to download them.  Does anybody now, where could I download those drivers for any Mac I need to install onto?


----------



## hearty14 (Nov 12, 2011)

First you should have a fast internet connection.

Bootcamp is a software package Apple provides with each Mac OS X version. Bootcamp incorporates drivers and foundation software for Apple Mac hardware in Windows platform. You can set up a Windows partition from Mac using Bootcamp assistant. The most-recent variant of Bootcamp is 3.2 and is designed to work with Mac OS Snow Leopard. Apple is preparing to distribute Bootcamp 4.0 to in order to allow users install and dual boot Windows with the upcoming OS X Lion.
You can download Bootcamp 4.0 from the OS X Lion interface. Find the Bootcamp Assistant using Spotlight search (Or from Application folder>Utilities>Bootcamp Assistant) and open the app from the list. Click on continue and in the next window, select to download Windows Support Software for this Mac or Bootcamp 4.0, which is around 650MB in size. At the end, it will show option burn the file into to a CD or DVD.

Try this one:  http://www.techyv.com/questions/boot-camp-error-please-guide#comments


----------



## tekcontrol (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the answer but it does not help, that's exactly what I'm doing, my idea is to have a place where I could leave downloading all the drivers bootcamp 4 will need, rather than waiting a progress bar that says nothing and starts over if for some reason the internet service goes slow or comes down.


----------



## MarcUK (Feb 6, 2012)

The Windows drivers for Mac's are on the OS X install discs, (certainly are on Snow Leopard anyway) and do it that way. Apple has has probs with the bootcamp drivers no downloading. Once Windows is running with the bootcamp drivers off the OS X disc, they will get updated to the latest version anyway - over the net when you connect, bootcamp drivers check for an updated version of themselves.
Good Luck !


----------

